# Second litters popped



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well my second doe has popped early she wasnt due till tomorrow, i found her in mid labour where she had 4 /5 baba's i'll check more closly later as shes a touchy mouse as it is... this litter is from a marked lilac longhaired buck and the doe is either a pale dove or dark silver...


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

congrats again


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

she had 13  this morning looks like she's culled it down to 12 but all have milk bellys and otherwise look fine. Is it possible the other 2 doe's in the cage could be lactating to help out. i mean can they start lactation that fast?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yay, congrats! Aye, they may well be helping out, all the meecers in my colonys helped out in some way, keeping warm, cleaning, cleaning and rebuilding nests, feeding etc etc x


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've think I've seen the pic's of your buck before, he's a bit unforgetablely beautiful. I bet they will all be perfect!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

theres a pic of his first litter in the variety forum, his produced a lovely silvery blue i'm hoping there maybe more in this litter


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well found a dead baby this morning seems she 'lost it' in the bedding so the litters down to 11 on day 3 . Can i just remark on how fast the little baba desimated, i mean the poor little thing dryed up so fast and shrunk.

On sexing the litter i found 12 babys so she must of had 14 babys in total. still half of the 12 where bucks so i took them out and culled leaving the 6 doe's with there mum. i'll post some pic's soon


----------

